

10 reasons to grow a giant beard - markessien
http://www.biggerbetterbeards.org/

======
asmosoinio
"We create content like this to get the word out about our website."

This strikes me as nicely direct explanation. It's under the "So what's this
all about?"-link.

And the content was quite funny also. Might work.

~~~
unalone
Mingle's advertising web sites are all hilarious. I love the fact that this is
how the team gets their word out. It's such a brilliant marketing plan.

------
swombat
Off-topic crap.

Flagged.

~~~
cjc
I disagree - this is a great example of promoting your product on the cheap.

------
13ren
11\.
[http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/tamir/archive/2008/04/28/...](http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/tamir/archive/2008/04/28/computer-
languages-and-facial-hair-take-two.aspx)

PS: I think I need to get a pipe.

------
charlesju
That one is pretty funny, but I like their 10 stages to dating one better:

<http://mingle2.com/dating/phases>

------
Shamiq
11\. Because Stallman does it.

Went to go see him speak at Loyola the other day. Very interesting character.

------
jm3
as if you need a REASON to grow a giant beard...!

------
PStamatiou
this is exactly what i needed to make my day. i like the unicorn one a bit
better though.

------
fallentimes
Where's Emmett?

